# harvest after flush when leaves turn yellow?????????



## mr gmc (Sep 1, 2009)

hello i have been flushing for 5 days with mollasses and water i will do my last 2 flush with water only trics 75 % milkyon top when should harvest when the fan leaves turn yellow. dose that mean the nuits are used up when thay turn yellow durning flush and should the water be clear? help................


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2009)

hi mr gmc, I have also been flushing my plants this last week. I tend to flush until it is almost clear coming out. but from what I have read on this and other sites, there are a million opinions on flushing (and whether molasses are a + or -) and how much to flush etc, etc. I flushed 20 days b4 my last harvest, using organic nutes (also read that flushing when using organics is not 100% needed as the plant will break down and use the nutes anyway???) I think the best is to keep an eye on the trichomes, and when they are turning from milky to amber, that's your time. I stop watering for the last week - leaves will def start going very yellow.


----------



## mr gmc (Sep 1, 2009)

DST said:


> hi mr gmc, I have also been flushing my plants this last week. I tend to flush until it is almost clear coming out. but from what I have read on this and other sites, there are a million opinions on flushing (and whether molasses are a + or -) and how much to flush etc, etc. I flushed 20 days b4 my last harvest, using organic nutes (also read that flushing when using organics is not 100% needed as the plant will break down and use the nutes anyway???) I think the best is to keep an eye on the trichomes, and when they are turning from milky to amber, that's your time. I stop watering for the last week - leaves will def start going very yellow.


i just started wk 8 1 plant trics are starting turn amber going to flusn 1 more time water only let sit for 3 or 4 days then take her down. this is my 2 nd grow 1 st time with moll. will see what happens. you say soil grow will break down the nuits and use them that could be a plus.trics are 75% milky on the rest top only rest about 30 / 70 milky. this is bag weed. trying to get good medical.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2009)

for the trich's i think it will depend how much you want to be sitting on your couch, or if you would prefer a higher dunt. the more amber the trich, the stonier. The plant looks cool, the buds look fat, so I think you will enjoy even if you chopped now. For most indica's strains they talk around 8-9 weeks, and it doesn't look like a sativa (not as tall - even though my latest og kush plants stretched like Armstrong) so i would say you are very close to the mark. Stop watering her now, and then a couple of days of darkness before you cut....the buds should then take all the goodness out of the plant and leaves...enjoy!!


----------



## mr gmc (Sep 2, 2009)

i have muscular dystrophy for 6 years now. retired but still stay busy lots of neck back arm leg pain but i dont let it stop me. so milky is a couch hi and and amber is a stonier hi? by the way pitcher wasent recent add about 5 days to it. its is wk 8 sativa and indica coverd in milky cristely looking tops some more than others 1 kind of orangeish looking on the leaves around the top bud 2 kind of whitish the same way at the top bud. flush water still a little yellowish. i have 4 sativia tall strechy big fat fluffy tops should i darknes all or just the indica b cus thay could not be ready at the same time. this has been a lot of help. hope for smooth saling on my next medical grow.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 2, 2009)

that plant isnt even close to done sorry


----------



## siltysand (Sep 2, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> that plant isnt even close to done sorry


I agree. Probably another week or two.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2009)

Milky should be more uplifting, more Amber trich's = more couchy stone. I would agree with the others, leave it a couple more weeks. Good luck in finishing it.


----------



## mr gmc (Sep 3, 2009)

6 days of flush water still yellowish. iam only using 1 gall of water per 3 gall pot should i use more than 1 gall?


----------



## dirrtyd (Sep 3, 2009)

That plant isnt close from what I can see in the pic. You still have a lot of white pistils on that plant. Good Luck


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Sep 3, 2009)

The flushing doesn't cause your leaves to yellow.

Your leaves turn yellow when you stop providing Nitrogen and the plant uses whats left in the leaves turning them from green to yellow.

If you switch to a 0-50-20 or something along those lines, your leaves will yellow as a result of no nitrogen.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Sep 3, 2009)

yo gmc, i like the way the plant in the background i balancing ontop of a chair on top of a paint can. Sweet skills. +rep.

The plant has a while to go yet, dont stop feeding nutes at this point man keep upto it.

If it come to it you can chop the stem and put the plant in a bucket of water with a airstone and it only takes three days to flush.

http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/how-too-emergency-flush-using-bubbler-t29346.html


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 3, 2009)

DST said:


> *the more amber the trich, the stonier*.


 

That is more or less accurate but not completely and not because of an increased level of THC potency goes with fully amber trichomes. 

Once milky/cloudy THC production has maxed out and remains at the same level until the degradation process would begin to occur if allowed to do so and after that is a matter of what other cannaibinoids do, as in the case of increased levels of CBN due to the degradation of THC.
&#12288;
Once trichomes are fully amber the THC begins to break down so more amber does not give someone a higher level of THC potency. 

What it does is decrease THC potency and increase CBN levels and CBNs cause a messed up feeling that way to many growers/smokers confuse as being increased levels of THC potency.
&#12288;
If someone prefers the body stone that comes with amber trichomes then I say go for it  but just do not go to far and go for fully amber and dark amber because it will cost you THC and it will be replaced with increased levels of CBN and what they will likely inaccurately mistake for increased THC potency will not actually be increased THC potency.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> That is more or less accurate but not completely and not because of an increased level of THC potency goes with fully amber trichomes.
> 
> Once milky/cloudy THC production has maxed out and remains at the same level until the degradation process would begin to occur if allowed to do so and after that is a matter of what other cannaibinoids do, as in the case of increased levels of CBN due to the degradation of THC.
> &#12288;
> ...


So what in your oppinon is the best time to harvest, i like to have a joint and still be able to function. Am i best going by the colours of the pistles or is this inaccurate as well.

Sorry if this is a dense question.


----------



## mr gmc (Sep 3, 2009)

bloatedcraig said:


> yo gmc, i like the way the plant in the background i balancing ontop of a chair on top of a paint can. Sweet skills. +rep.
> 
> The plant has a while to go yet, dont stop feeding nutes at this point man keep upto it.
> 
> ...


iam on day 6 of flush leaves are still green starting to get a little yellow in the leaves. is it to late to start giving them nuits agin? some hairs are turning orange and some arnt this is week 8 of flowering. some are tall some short haft to make due. next grow i will germ more than i need so i will keep only the healthy ones maby thay will be same hight lol.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Sep 3, 2009)

8 week is an optamistic garderner more like 9 10 11, just start the nutes and forget about the flushing, just dont use anything that has a lot of nitro in.


----------



## Ukgrademan (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi I'm in a similar position 
First grown 
Low maintenance setup
Auto amnesia 
Around 80 days 
I'm thinking a two week flush and it's ready what's everyone else think


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow fucking NECRO post

Plant looks good dude but i think its mossing some buds, how long has it been in flower?


----------



## Ukgrademan (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Wow fucking NECRO post
> 
> Plant looks good dude but i think its mossing some buds, how long has it been in flower?


Sorry what's does NECRO mean ? I'm new 

And yeah it's probably a bit light on the bud side as it's not had much of a set up more an experiment

Probably been flowering for around 4 weeks


----------



## Ukgrademan (Apr 4, 2018)

Ukgrademan said:


> Sorry what's does NECRO mean ? I'm new
> 
> And yeah it's probably a bit light on the bud side as it's not had much of a set up more an experiment
> 
> Probably been flowering for around 4 weeks


Or did our mean mossing ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Ukgrademan said:


> Sorry what's does NECRO mean ? I'm new
> 
> And yeah it's probably a bit light on the bud side as it's not had much of a set up more an experiment
> 
> Probably been flowering for around 4 weeks


Necro means its an old dead thread 

Makes sense you shouldnt need to worry about flushing for at least another 2 or 3 weeks
But you have the non flushers tell you otherwise.

Obviously im a flusher 

Good luck plant looks pretty happy for the most part keep it up


----------



## Ukgrademan (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Necro means its an old dead thread
> 
> Makes sense you shouldnt need to worry about flushing for at least another 2 or 3 weeks
> But you have the non flushers tell you otherwise.
> ...


Thanks and thanks for getting back to me a good 70% of pistols are brown though you think I should push and extra couple weeks of nutrition then flush


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

If its an 8 week strain i like to taper down the.nutes from about week 4- 5  star your flush at week 7 ish this depends alot on the plant so this is ball park


----------



## Ukgrademan (Apr 4, 2018)

It's an 8-12 week but it's basically grown on a windowsill so I understand I got be open to variation 
IV been changing what I do just by what it looks like 

First time I'd counted weeks for a while and it's actually 12 weeks today guess she's a little late


----------

